# Figs!!



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I posted this a minute ago..but it has disappeared!. Am I going mad or did I post it somewhere else??!!

I recently heard that someone had a golden with cancer and they gave it meds made from the seeds of figs... and the cancer has gone!! 

Has anyone heard of any medicine or supplements made from figs?


----------

